# LF 1-2 Players in Reading/Elizabethtown PA



## Stumblewyk (Aug 6, 2008)

I currently run a D&D 3.5 game set in a homebrew world of my own design based centrally around two neighboring nations who are perpetually at war. My game has a decidedly military bent to it, but I try to keep things light. Our group is goofy, and fairly "beer & pretzels," we can get serious when the situation dictates it however.

I'm not a rules-crazy DM - I stick to the spirit of the rules, but if something comes up that the rules don't clearly define, common sense carries the day.

We're currently looking to add one to two more players to the game. Any class/race combo is acceptable (with DM approval of course), so you wouldn't be restricted to a particular role.

A good candidate for my game would be easy-going, capable of cracking (and taking) a joke, and enthusiastic about playing. You wouldn't need to have the rulebooks memorized cover-to-cover - we're all helpful folks, and no one bats an eye at helping someone out if they don't understand a rule.

I plan on finishing my 3.5 campaign in about 6-8 months, and then our group has several members who are interested in running a 4th edition game, so we'll likely be starting a new campaign using the new rule set at that time.

We alternate between the Reading PA area, and Elizabethtown PA for one Friday, every month. I live in Elizabethtown, and my gamers all live in and around Reading. I used to live in that area as well, but moved. Our group gets along so well that we don't mind the bi-monthly commute. If you're interested in joining us, know that you'll be riding either to and from Elizabethtown or to and from Reading every other month depending on where you live.

I can be contacted via PM here, on AIM at megatron311, or via email at joshua.r.young@gmail.com


----------



## Stumblewyk (Aug 13, 2008)

Bumpage?


----------



## Stumblewyk (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone out there? For those looking for more info on the game, I've begun the arduous process of catalogueing the the campaign at ObsidianPortal. You can read up and get some background info here: http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaign/pelosia


----------



## LonelyYoda (Jan 16, 2018)

Its been a few years, Still looking??


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi LonelyYoda.  Sorry, but the group isn't looking to add anyone right now.


----------

